# Lie-Nielsen Customer Service



## DrDirt

You are indeed a wise man. You'll love using it - and likely take better care of it….we tend to be rougher on cheap tools because the "didn't really cost that much" 
I am a big big believer in the buy good stuff and cry only once.


----------



## Moai

In Latin american countries, there is an old proverb that says: "Lo barato, sale caro", somethin like "cheap things turn out very expensive"....
I love those tools, I'm an Ebay tool trader and I am always astonished about the way LN tools keep the value…I even have seen used tools to be sold for more money than they cost in the store!


----------



## Fireball

Thanks for the report. Better customer service is usually an extra benefit of buying high quality stuff, and it sounds like this is indeed the case with LN.


----------



## a1Jim

I've had a screw loose for some time now.


----------



## Marc5

I intend on purchasing a low angle #5 and actually waiting on the new Stanley but I am think I will stay with the Lie Nielsen or Lee Valley due to their service track records. You get what you pay for!


----------



## hokieman

My experience with Lie Nielsen is they offer unparrelled quality. Their customer service is outstanding. When they are at tool shows they take time to instruct. And above all, their tools are made right here in America so I will ALWAYS by Lie Nielsen tools even if it means I have to buy them slower due to the higher prices. Their higher prices are completey worth it.


----------



## blackcherry

Over the year I have the pleasure of owning planes and meeting vary member of the Lie Nielson Group, and it is without saying they are one of the most unpretentious and welcoming company I've every hand the pleasure of doing business with. From the owner to instructors and customer services you'll be hard press to find more nicer, down to earth people to work with….Blkcherry


----------



## bibb

I too can sing the praise of Lie Nielsen's customer service. They stand behind their product in every way. That plus the benefit of the best tools antwhere. But why do the screws fall out? That is the same problem I had. Oh well, they are still the best in my book


----------



## RBWoodworker

LOL Jim!!! yes.. we know!! if i find the loose screw rolling around the shop..I will mail it back to you..LOL


----------



## chriswright

This goes to show that it's rather pointless to have a high quality product, if you don't have the support to back it up. I'm glad to see that they were so accommodating, I had a similar experience with Penn State Industries, I had ordered a pen kit, it came with a wrong part, called them up and in less then five minutes I had a replacement part in the mail.


----------



## roman

I collect ….......and use their tools everyday,...........whats really nice about their tools is that

I've never had to call them!


----------



## tenontim

If you ever have the chance to go by the Lie-Nielsen factory/showroom, do it. I think some of the lumber jocks here have a bigger shop than that outfit is operating out of. And they are all real down home folks. I'm not surprised that you get good customer service from them. It's like a family business for everyone that works there. I use to love to stop by there when I lived in Maine. And yes, I have a couple of their planes and other accessories. Quality tools and quality people.


----------



## lwoodt

they truley are something you can hand down to your grandkids.


----------

